# lazy susan two sided coding book stand



## dmszymanski1@aol.com (Mar 7, 2014)

I make two sided lazy susan coding book stands. Easily holds my CPT & ICD-9 and soon ICD-10 books. Saves on neck strain. Can turn from one book to the other. 352-346-7557 or dmszymanski1@aol.com


----------



## Anita Johnson (Mar 7, 2014)

*Yes!!!*

I am very interested in the book stand.  I know many of the coders here will be as well. Can you give me the specifications including size, color, price and shipping costs?
Thank you.

Anita Johnson, CCS-P, CPC, CPMA
coder925@gmail.com


----------



## dmszymanski1@aol.com (Mar 10, 2014)

Hi Anita, the upper part of the two sided stand is made from white aluminum and is 13" wide, 9" tall, easily holds both the ICD-9 and CPT books, it is attached to a white melanine 3/4" 12" x 12" base that rests on a white melanine 3/4" 7 5/8" base. It rotates very easily via a metal lazy susan. The cost is $69.00 with free shipping anywhere in the continental US.   I hope this answers your questions, thanks for your interest.


----------



## Amy (Nov 13, 2014)

In searching for a rotating book stand I came across this!    Are you still making these?  If so could you post or send a picture?  
Thanks and have a GREAT day!


----------



## zathras1974 (Apr 15, 2015)

This sounds very similar to the EZReader. Are you the creator of it? I've had my eye on it for a bit now.


----------



## tonk (Apr 21, 2015)

hi, can send me photo of it to:   cmarzan08@yahoo.com
 thanks


----------



## zathras1974 (Apr 22, 2015)

For those interested, the EZReader appears to be this item, even down to the description. It's unfortunate that the original poster has not responded, but you can see pictures and ordering information at the link above. 

Be warned, the website is sloooooow to load.


----------

